# Engine Mount Advice



## dgeese (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys,





I've been lurking on the forum for some time while working on my Too. I recently picked up a Continental IO-470V for my plane and have been trying to figure out how the mount should look. As luck would have it, I found a C-180 mount in good shape at Oshkosh so I bought it. My question is, does anyone have experience modifyinga Cessna mount for use on a Starduster? Any suggestions, pictures, advice etc. is highly appreciated.


Thanks, Doug


----------

